# Just heard about a very useful app I didn't know about.



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

If everyone knows about this and I am living under a rock, I'm sorry.

I won't mention the specific app, but there are quite a few free on Play Store. The one I installed works just fine.
In the search, enter "timestamp camera with location"
Yes, it snaps a picture, and adds in Date/Time, Address, Lat/Long. Great for my situations that are hand to customer but customer instructions say leave at door do not ring bell.

For some reason, in DD, if I select cannot hand to customer and I follow the clicks, it does not work. Can't take pic.

So, this is a great CYA alternative.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Um, sorry to burst your bubble, but no app needed. Every picture I take with my Iphone includes in the data the date and time and there is a setting in the Iphone settings to include GEO data, meaning Lat/Long.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

This


BigJohn said:


> Um, sorry to burst your bubble, but no app needed. Every picture I take with my Iphone includes in the data the date and time and there is a setting in the Iphone settings to include GEO data, meaning Lat/Long.


This adds in the address too.
But you aren't bursting my bubble. I already apologized if I am behind the times.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Like @BigJohn this is common with smartphones. For your older pics without the app you like you can also go here...

https://whereisthepicture.com/


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Rickos69 said:


> This
> 
> This adds in the address too.


A) If you have LAT/LONG...
B) Address would rely upon a mapping function to translate the LAT/LONG into a physical address. While the accuracy is probably around 98%, it would not be able to guarantee a correct address, and there are lots of posts and stories around about incorrect address being displayed in the wrong location.
C) If by adding the address means you type it in, that can be declared a mistaken or deliberate incorrect manual entry.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> A) If you have LAT/LONG...
> B) Address would rely upon a mapping function to translate the LAT/LONG into a physical address. While the accuracy is probably around 98%, it would not be able to guarantee a correct address, and there are lots of posts and stories around about incorrect address being displayed in the wrong location.
> C) If by adding the address means you type it in, that can be declared a mistaken or deliberate incorrect manual entry.


No, the app adds it in automatically.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> If everyone knows about this and I am living under a rock, I'm sorry.
> 
> I won't mention the specific app, but there are quite a few free on Play Store. The one I installed works just fine.
> In the search, enter "timestamp camera with location"
> ...


Question: How many pictures have I taken of delivery drop offs since Covid contactless deliveries started this photo madness?
Answer: Three

After the third I said screw it, I'm not going thru this much trouble to CYA. In about 5700 deliveries I have had 1 false accusation of not delivering the food, and that was pre-covid when I handed the person their food!:roflmao: For 1 out of 5700 I'm not going to do it. I suppose if it started happening more often I'd be forced to. After contactless deliveries are over some day, then what? Selfies with the customer showing the food handoff? :thumbup:


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Question: How many pictures have I taken of delivery drop offs since Covid contactless deliveries started this photo madness?
> Answer: Three
> 
> After the third I said screw it, I'm not going thru this much trouble to CYA. In about 5700 deliveries I have had 1 false accusation of not delivering the food, and that was pre-covid when I handed the person their food!:roflmao: For 1 out of 5700 I'm not going to do it. I suppose if it started happening more often I'd be forced to. After contactless deliveries are over some day, then what? Selfies with the customer showing the food handoff? :thumbup:


So what do you do when the DD app asks to to take a pic?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> So what do you do when the DD app asks to to take a pic?


Right under the "Take a Photo" button "Handed directly to customer" NEXT!

Ironically, I did a couple of decent PetSmart deliveries and there is no option to escape the picture. So far out of 4 PetSmart deliveries I took a picture of an Evergreen Tree, An old lady walking down the sidewalk who waved, my car dashboard, and a parked car. Guess no one is actually reviewing them.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Rickos69 said:


> No, the app adds it in automatically.


So, you are ignoring A and B?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> So, you are ignoring A and B?


No, but it really isnt that important. I havent even used the appel even though I installed it. I have it just in case I ever need it.


----------

